
Hydroxychloroquine in Covid-19: an open-label, randomized, controlled trial - arkades
https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.04.10.20060558v1
======
arkades
TLDR: Some alleviation of symptom severity in patients not receiving
antivirals, overall no real outcome benefit, way more adverse effects.

Not a slam-dunk in either direction.

